# Simple Electrcal power seering pump



## leffe (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi All,
I have been following a lot of post regarding electrical power steering pumps from Volvo, Toyota and Ford to be used in different conversions. It seems like all the posts dies just before the solution for how to connect these pumps is posted due to complexity and secrecy of the manufactures or any other reasons not posted. 
Power steering pumps seems to jump from very basic belt driven pumps to very complicated electronic solution without anything in between. 
Is there anyone out there how knows about a less complicated electrical steering pump with a simple adjustment for constant power pressure? Or can any of the before described pumps be run in default mode? And if so how?
Any suggestions will be much appreciated,
Thanks a lot


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I am switching my steering box out today for a manual one. I will see how it goes and if driving response is acceptable once I get it on the road. I won't have to worry about it impacting my battery range at least.

I agree that it would be nice if there was a simple solution to this problem. One that turns on the PS pump at low speeds when you start turning the wheel, or maybe only turns it on once it detects the wheel isn't in a straight ahead position. It would be nice to know of a company that sells this 12V DC (or HV DC) motor off the shelf too. Or at least a list of specific parts from specific vehicles I can take to the junk yard to find. Then have a guide as to how to mount it like some YouTube videos already do. CanEV does have a kit, but I would like to see some more development to make it not on when it is not needed and more documentation. http://www.canev.com/pwrSteering.php

I also looked into getting a pulley, belt tensioner, and belt to mount to the front of my motor. It wouldn't have done much at low speeds though, and would have cost just as much as switching to manual steering.

I will be keeping the OEM power steering parts I remove from my truck today, and may look at upgrading it in the future if a good solution exists and is necessary.

* I also wonder why the book 'Build Your Own Electric Vehicle' says nothing about power steering, manual steering, electric PS, electric/hydraulic PS, Belt PS, or swapping it out. I'm not even sure swapping it out is an option on most cars though.


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

leffe said:


> Hi All,
> I have been following a lot of post regarding electrical power steering pumps from Volvo, Toyota and Ford to be used in different conversions. It seems like all the posts dies just before the solution for how to connect these pumps is posted due to complexity and secrecy of the manufactures or any other reasons not posted.


Opel Astra G power steering pump seems to work nicely. No CAN, no control, just power and ignition. I got myself one and could immediately spin it from the battery. Something unimaginable before with the VW Polo pump.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19505&highlight=Toyota+steering - this is what I have installed in my conversion.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

could run micro limit switches on the drag link, NO for straight ahead, NC for movement more than 1/4 inch one on each side of some sort bracket. I dont know if regular Power steering boxes bleed the pressure in straight ahead conditions, so a simple pressure switch may not work. Possibly a pressure switch and a 1/2 quart pressure vessel accumulator?


----------

